# Avery's Journal! My adventures as a horse, and goat owner!



## WeegMisty (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am a fairly new member, and have decided to create a journal! I have owned my irreplaceable Spunky Mountain Misty Mare for two years, now, and we also bought Lucy, as her companion. Misty, is 12 or 13, and a Grulla QH, POA mare, who loves to run, jump, and well, run more! Lucy, is a black QH mare, 16 years old, who runs so fast the ground shakes, I am not kidding! When I got Misty, she was purchased from a horse trader, and locked in a dark stall, scared in the corner all by herself. Her companion she had been with since 2, was outside away from her, so covered in flies, you couldn't see his face. We bought Misty, and Ace together that day, but Ace was purchased again by another owner, because 2 partially green horses, was to much, and he made Misty, uncomfortable, and was controlling. We keep them down, 15 minuets from our house, with some friends horses, Buddy, 18 Yo, Norwegian Fyord gelding , Nova, 15 Yo, Friesian QH mare, Hope, 18 YO, QH mare, and then ours Misty, and Lucy. There, is some back story!

Misty, personality-
When we got Misty, she was scared, and rushed. We took time with her, taught her not to bite, cow kick, and rear. Today, she is a pure miracle, a perfect match, you can even imagine! She is the perfect size 14 hands, and she doesn't hesitate to tell you how she feels! Loud whiney, loves to paw when she's frustrated, jus too expressive!

Lucy, Personality-
From the start, Lucy was SOO mellow! You could lay under her, and brush her belly if you wanted! Perfect beginners horse, almost any kid can ride her in a fenced area, bare back, no problem! Until, you let her into the HUGE field we ride in! She is sensitive, you kiss, just a tense, squeak, she RUNS! Lucy is so fast, she should be a race horse, 40 MPH, plus! No kid, can ride her in the field, unless they know exactly what they are doing!

Classic Misty story!-
The first time I rode her in the field, ( there is a stretch of field that parallel the road for a bit, that we race cars on today,) we rode on that stretch, I had no idea of Misties fear of cars. We walked out the stretch about, an 1/8th of the way. The stretch works like this, it runs to the end of the stretch, and then, there is a corner, that turns away from the road, because of a patch of trees. You leave the road, and go around the trees, and continue in the field, in a campground behind the trees. So, we stop on the stretch and decide to turn around. As stop to let some cars pass, and after they pass, she bolts! She takes of down the stretch and locks her head so I can turn her. Instead of turning around th trees, she goes straight and onto the road. She is galloping! We are running towards an oncoming corner, I manage to turn her into the ditch, but that doesn't stop her. I turn to drastic measures, I grab the bridle right by her bit with both hands, put two feet in one stirrup, and lean! I yanked her in a circle and she stopped immediately. I walked her along the road back to the field where my riding partner is waiting. We went home after that, but if you can imagine, well, you can't! 😂

Classic Lucy story!-
When we got Lucy, we were taking her out for the second week of riding in a new place. The trail, that leads to the field, passes a house a the bottom of the pasture, which it rented full time, and the renter is a builder. We like to run of the hill that enters the trail, past he house. So imagine you have a horse, new to the area, and there is a chunk of cardboard in the past. You are lopping this horse, u this hill by the cardboard. New horse + cardboard in path + running towards it, = ..... Lucy stopped abruptly, and rears up and smashes down on the card board! She "pounces" on it like three times! She killed it! Smashes it into the ground, it is dead! She did it again on the way back, and the new few times she went past  that spot! Can you imagine if Lucy came in contact with something she didn't like, a Coyote, and raccoon, a Cougar! I thin kit would be dead too if it found her! 😂

Meet Billy and Dutch-
Billy and Dutch are the two goats that live with the horses. Billy, is a Pigme goat, and Dutch is a fainting goat! Billy's favorite pass time is to find a way, through the locked sliding doors into the hay room, and yet, he still manages! We have to put bricks in front of the door, because he will pull the door outward, and squeeze between the door, and the wall! Dutch keeps to himself, but once, we left on a ride, and came back, left the door open to the tack room, and Dutch got inside! We, continued our clean up in the pasture, and about, 40 minuets later, Dutch, had our brand new beaded bridle, warped around his horns! Now, this goat, is afraid of everyone. He wont let you touch him, or catch him, imagine trying to get a bridle off his horns! We chased him around the pasture, until we corned him, I thought was gonna faint! Luckily he didn't, and we managed to get the bridal back. Before that though, Dutch did mage to mess up the beading on the bridle pretty badly! Ohh, goats!😂

Thanks of reading! I will post pictures tomorrow! Enjoy!


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 18, 2020)

Sounds like you guys have fun with your critters. Welcome to byh.


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice journal! 
I enjoyed reading your stories.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 18, 2020)

Miss Avery (@Misty13),

Welcome aboard Backyard Herds!  Thanks for the wonderful stories.  You will find a lot of friendly people on here, several of whom love horses.  Among the latter are Miss @thistlebloom, who resides in northern Idaho, Miss @farmerjan, who resides in southwest Virginia, Miss @Mini Horses, who resides in southeast Virginia, and Miss @Baymule, who resides in east Texas.  I am sure there are others not coming to mind.  And there are LOTS of folks on here who love goats, such as Miss @rachels.haven, in Massachusetts, and Miss @B&B Happy goats, in Florida.  So feel free to browse, ask questions, and continue to post your humorous stories and pictures.  We love pictures.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Azurecowgoat (Oct 18, 2020)

That was great!


----------



## WeegMisty (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I had fun writing it!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

Welcome from Texas. I have 3 horses. Sparkles is a 32 year old Tennessee Walker mare, retired. Prince is a blaze faced, stocking legged chestnut gelding, breed unknown, he came out of a kill pen. Pearl is a Sabino speckled Tennessee Walker, 15-ish mare also from a Kill pen. We also have Katahdin sheep, chickens, a steer being raised for slaughter and 5 dogs. 

I love your horse stories, nothing like a good run on a good horse.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 19, 2020)

Miss Avery,

If you don't mind, please share with us where you are located (state or province is good enough) so that others will have a better idea what kind of climate you deal with.  Also, if you don't mind, share with us some pictures of your horses and goats and anything else you would like.

I look forward to reading more of your adventures.  

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 20, 2020)

Miss Avery,

Miss @drstratton is also located in Washington, eastern part, I think.  Maybe she will drop in and say "Hi!".

Senile Texas Aggie


----------

